# Even worth coming??



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

A few buddies and I were planning on a trip to south central ND for sometime in Late Feb or early March. Is it even possible to acess the smaller bodies of water or is there to much snow? Any information would help.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

NodakDuckSlayer said:


> A few buddies and I were planning on a trip to south central ND for sometime in Late Feb or early March. Is it even possible to acess the smaller bodies of water or is there to much snow? Any information would help.


You better bring snowmobiles!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

your going to have alot of trouble. i would definately bring some snomobiles


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

stick to the bigger lakes where they will have plowed paths


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends on where "Central" is to you. Some cars on ice in areas, others trucks with plows are getting stuck.

Good luck!


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

When I was at my place in Lehr end of Dec. access was difficult and the lakes you could get on were tough to travel on off the established trail. Could be very different when you are planning on going.


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah we have a house in Gackle and were planning on fishing on a few lakes around that area.


----------

